# mounting zpool within a jail



## ravinald (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully this is a suitable place for this question.

I have 2 zfs pools.  One of them has all my jails (smaller storage, faster disk) and another is for mass storage (bigger storage, slower disk).  I was hoping to be able to present a fs within the jail that gives visibility of used, avail, and capacity.

Nullfs works to get the fs in the jail, but it doesn't present any of the space values.

I guess it may be less of an issue if I knew what the feedback is to a user in the jail if the fs reaches capacity.

Thanks,

-r


----------



## zodias (Sep 21, 2012)

It is possible according to documentation.

Here is what [CMD="man zfs"][/CMD]says:

 Jails
     A ZFS dataset can be attached to a jail by using the "zfs jail" subcomâ€
     mand. You cannot attach a dataset to one jail and the children of the
     same dataset to another jails. To allow management of the dataset from
     within a jail, the jailed property has to be set. The quota property canâ€
     not be changed from within a jail.

     A ZFS dataset can be detached from a jail using the "zfs unjail" subcomâ€
     mand.

     After a dataset is attached to a jail and the jailed property is set, a
     jailed file system cannot be mounted outside the jail, since the jail
     administrator might have set the mount point to an unacceptable value.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2012)

This post may be helpful: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2009-December/030161.html


----------

